
AI-Powered Presentations - kposehn
https://www.beautiful.ai/
======
kqr
I'm skeptical. Not because of the AI bit itself, but rather because I find the
examples kind of... terrible?

This is just automating the addition of graphical noise to dilute the point of
the presentation. This throws in a bunch of graphical structures that mean
something, but in a context where that meaning is not intended. It does this
to the point of making the slides literally illegible.

Graphical noise never had anything to do in presentation slides to begin with.
Slides are supposed to be supportive material, it shouldn't muddy the point.
(And it's a shame "presentation" has become synonymous with "presentation
slides" as though they were the same thing. Talk about effective marketing by
the PowerPoint team.)

Yes, some people spend senseless amount of time adjusting the graphical noise
in their slides, but the solution is to stop adding visual noise. The solution
is not to automate the process of doing so, offshoring it to an AI.

~~~
dvfjsdhgfv
Not only that, but they didn't actually do a good job convincing people of
their added value. Maybe if they contrasted two presentation, one without the
"AI" and another with it, and if it clearly showed the superiority of the
latter, maybe it would convince somehow.

Also, calling something "beautiful" doesn't make it so.

------
lettergram
This does not appear to be AI driven at all (at least from the demo video).
Guess, it's just building off the hype.

~~~
bredren
But does it have blockchain?

------
ReDeiPirati
Where is the AI-powered component? If there is any, you should consider to
explain it well, otherwise IMHO it's better to not mention it at all.

The AI buzzword is fine for fundraising at the moment, but you will have also
to create a relantioship of trust with your future users.

The Design AI link([https://www.beautiful.ai/#how-is-this-
different](https://www.beautiful.ai/#how-is-this-different)) is broken.

I wish you all the best.

------
mosselman
Is AI the new 'Web 2.0' or 'Smart'? Years ago this would have been 'Web 2.0
Presentations' a little later 'Smart-presentations', etc.

The product looks fine, but I would never use it, mostly due to the ridiculous
'AI' claim.

------
bb88
This is how they're using AI:

[https://blog.beautiful.ai/series-b-
announcement](https://blog.beautiful.ai/series-b-announcement)

Slides that design themselves – Developers of the world’s first technology of
its kind, Beautiful.AI knows the rules of great design and applies heuristic
techniques to build beautiful slides that respond to content in real-time,
automatically adjusting the layout as needed to ensure visually stunning and
consistent results.

Animations - Animations make storytelling more effective, but they’re
difficult to build, so most people don’t bother trying. With Beautiful.AI,
animations are automatically applied to the work in a meaningful and impactful
way.

Less Is More - Great design requires restraint, and with presentations, less
is definitely more. By constraining the amount of content on each slide,
Beautiful.AI leaves room for stunning imagery that boosts message impact and
keeps the audience engaged.

Images Matter – Beautiful.AI offers a rich assortment of royalty-free images,
icons and logos readily available and searchable for users. This keeps slides
visually consistent and helps users stay focused on content creation without
having to open new tabs; search the web; or resize, cut or paste images.

------
keyle
"AI" like a phony product evangelist sees it. State machine at best.

------
tedsanders
Very impressive demo! As a management consultant who has spent plenty of time
in macro-enhanced PowerPoint, I think this looks excellent. Too much high-wage
time is wasted (either directly or instructing PowerPoint shops) on silly
little things like aligning and coloring. My immediate concern with the
product is that the automation will add friction to customizing non-template
slides. Also concerned that something as simple as a table is Coming Soon.
Will watch future development with interest!

------
wiradikusuma
It looks VERY polished! Warning: it can export to PowerPoint, BUT each slide
is an image -_- as if you screenshot each slide and paste it in PPT.

------
SmooL
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AI_effect)

I see a lot of comments mentioning how this doesn't need AI. I'd like to
remind everyone that the ability to suggest layouts, modify layouts, and the
other features probably aren't built with a bunch of 'if' statements...

~~~
cycrutchfield
You sure about that?

------
andymoe
I’ve worked with the founder at a previous place and I’d give him the benefit
of the doubt on the AI thing. I’m positive they will eventually try to do some
tricky stuff with machine learning if they aren’t already.

------
m3kw9
Good to get clueless investor money or users that think AI really does make it
better

------
dvirsky
Looks like the AI bit is matching a template to your query maybe, i.e. a
simple classifier.

------
cryptozeus
Looks nice tho...you could have just made a nice product with AI gimic

------
tpae
Fake. I wouldn't use this even if it was powered by AI.

------
42043v3r
More like a CAD/CAE to me.

